# Bremse für Brakeless-Rahmen



## Honschu (4. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen,

ich war lange (ca. 10 Jahre) raus aus dem Thema Bmx, anyway: Hab mir gebraucht nen Sunday-Rad mit Brakeless-Rahmen gekauft. Ganz ohne Bremse fahre ich jedoch ungerne. Was ist denn die effektivste Lösung? Die Brücke hinten hat lediglich ne 6mm-Bohrung, ansonsten hätte ich ne U-Brake-Plate montiert und fertig. Selbige wird aber mit 8mm-Bohrung geliefert, ne andere habe ich nicht gefunden. Alternativ ginge ne Caliper Bremse, sofern sie denn nen Bolzen hat, der nicht mehr als 6mm hat. Vielleicht ließe sich die anfangs genannte U-Brake-Plate aber auch mit 6mm montieren, nur ne Idee...., was würdet Ihr machen?

Viele Grüße, Jan


----------



## R.C. (4. Juli 2015)

Honschu schrieb:


> was würdet Ihr machen?



Einen Rahmen mit U-Brake Aufnahmen (egal, ob fix oder abschraubbar) kaufen, alles andere ist schlimmer als gar keine Bremse. Fuer den Sunday wird sich jemand finden lassen.

Oder du kaufst dir eine Gabel mit Bremsaufnahmen und faehrst nur mit Frontbremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

